# Living off your land



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Renting farm land is common here in KY. I waiting for the guy's lease to come up on the 70 acres behind us (he did a 10 year lease with his cows and has another couple years). I hope he doesn't renew because I would love to have that to run my horses on - a couple nice springs on it as well. However, I bet he will renew again. I also know some who rent land for tobacco crops, etc. I think how much they rent it for sorta depends on what they plan to use it for since some crops and such will be harder on the land than others.

I dont' know how much they make renting the land. I doubt its enough to live off of, but probably enough to supplement an income nicely. 

If you are looking to move to a different area we have a couple plots for sale around here with beautiful homes & 4-10 acres.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Cat said:


> I dont' know how much they make renting the land. I doubt its enough to live off of, but probably enough to supplement an income nicely.
> 
> If you are looking to move to a different area we have a couple plots for sale around here with beautiful homes & 4-10 acres.


We want to stay here because of my son. He really needs to stay near my family. If we ever moved we'd probably want to go to Wisconsin (specialists there) or Holland, Michigan area (we love that area). My work requires me to live in IL. We don't need to make enough money to live off it. We would just need to make enough to pay the mortgage. We'd pay off as much of the land as possible. 

So, maybe a better question is this: Do you think you could pay most of the mortgage payment for a $200,000 mortgage renting out 50 to 75 acres of tillable land? This is IL land. It looks like the average mortgage payment for a 30 year mortgage would be about $1050. I used an online mortgage calculator.


If that's an an accurate estimation of the payments, it may well be possible to make much of the mortgage payments if we rented out crop land. It may be easier afford things if we purchased the property with two homes. Does this sound reasonable?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

LOL - well I tried. Would love to have another horse lover move into our area. 

I grew up in Michigan and lived to WI - Michigan is most definately the better choice of the two! LOL.

As to the question on your land - is their a realtor you could talk too? They may have an idea of what you could get in rent.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Cat said:


> LOL - well I tried. Would love to have another horse lover move into our area.
> 
> I grew up in Michigan and lived to WI - Michigan is most definately the better choice of the two! LOL.
> 
> As to the question on your land - is their a realtor you could talk too? They may have an idea of what you could get in rent.


I figured I could speak with my friend, a realtor, some farmer family members, and the county extension office. Now....you could always move here! :wink: Hey, that's it! You can move to our area and RC can come too. He seems pretty handy and maybe he can take care of keeping up the place! :lol:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry - I've got my dream home & acerage. We swore when we moved here we would never move again. LOL. Of course, depending where you are in IL - we might end up driving past as we go visit in-laws in WI.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Go to your County FSA Office and see what the average rent price is per acre for tillable land it varies a HUGE amount around the country and even in state. Here you can rent all the tillable land you want for $30 an acre go 150 miles south and its $125 go to Iowa and its more yet. Pasture land here runs $8 to $10 a head a month


----------

